# Re-Branding



## Lindy (Nov 19, 2014)

I am going to be re-branding in the spring and I would love your opinion on the new logo....

I'm going from Malaspina Soap Factory to Salish Sea Bath & Body Shoppe.


----------



## lsg (Nov 19, 2014)

I like the change.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you lsg....


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 19, 2014)

Ooooh! That's very pretty! Me likes!


 IrishLass


----------



## MarisaJensen (Nov 19, 2014)

I like it. It looks elegant.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 19, 2014)

I like it a lot, very elegant and the name is easier to remember.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 19, 2014)

I like it. It has a upscale, classic look to it. Font is stylish, while remaining legible. Graphic is interesting. Found myself studying it, trying to figure out what he/she, (started questioning that too,  ) was doing. Might just grab others as well. 

I'd say it looks good.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 19, 2014)

I like it a lot too.  Very classy and upscale looking.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

I love the design!  I'm with JustBeachy about studying the graphic -- it's interesting.  I love that you spell shoppe with the "pe" at the end. Classic.


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 19, 2014)

Love it!!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 19, 2014)

That's very elegant.  I like it.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 19, 2014)

It's a beautiful brand. Is the top a little off center though? Maybe it's just my tired eyes. But yes, it is just beautiful!


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 19, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> It's a beautiful brand. Is the top a little off center though? Maybe it's just my tired eyes. But yes, it is just beautiful!



good catch. It is off to the right a hair.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 20, 2014)

It is really classy though.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone.  I'll check that alignment.  When it is properly centered it looks waaaayyyyy off. LOL


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 20, 2014)

I like it a lot.

One thing I would look at is the Bath & Body Shoppe font. Using the Shoppe suggests an "Olde Worlde" feel, which fits with a lot of the logo, but not this part.

ETA - the font on that part is similar to The Body Shop and now I can't un-see it


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 20, 2014)

It has a clean, classic look to it.  Really love the cattail swirls, too. Did you design it?


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 20, 2014)

Love, love, love it!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone.  

 Craig good point I'll play with that.  

 Carabou I did using Corel Draw.

 Navigator - thank you


----------



## Moody Glenn (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello! You have a beautiful design and is elegant. Good job!   It should carry over well in print and on a website. Question: Will your design have a color? My first thought was a shiny gold - like that of gold leaf.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 20, 2014)

What about this style?


----------



## Lindy (Nov 20, 2014)

Moody Glen - I am looking for a very Victorian design so I will probably be staying with black or brown tones.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 20, 2014)

Lindy said:


> What about this style?



I'd say it's a improvement. And on the alignment, sometimes the way the words lay out, it does look more off, when it's actually centered, so I hear what you're saying. If your editor will allow, try backing it up to the left a half space at a time. See if it still looks off. 

Really nice label in my opinion.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Nov 20, 2014)

Lindy said:


> Moody Glen - I am looking for a very Victorian design so I will probably be staying with black or brown tones.



Gotcha. Yes, that makes perfect sense so go with it.  For me... I have a bad case of shiny-object-syndrome! :-D


----------



## Lindy (Nov 20, 2014)

I love shiny objects LOL


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 20, 2014)

It looks very good!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you for your help....


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 20, 2014)

Lindy said:


> I love shiny objects LOL



I'm pretty sure I've never met a lady that didn't have at least a minor affinity for shiny objects.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 20, 2014)

Roflol


----------



## claudep (Nov 25, 2014)

I love the logo.  Nice classy feel to it.  Are you going to make a soap stamp or other use of the logo?  If so, you have to comsider if the fine details will work when stamping.


----------



## Relle (Nov 26, 2014)

I like the first one, the second one to me looks like to many letters going in the one direction and looks off, I think the first font for the bath and body is easy to read while you still have the top line for a bit of creativity and class.

 My only problem is saying salish sea too many times when your drunk :razz:. I think you'd be spitting in everyone's face - hehehehe.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 27, 2014)

claudep said:


> I love the logo. Nice classy feel to it. Are you going to make a soap stamp or other use of the logo? If so, you have to comsider if the fine details will work when stamping.


 
 Hi Claude - thank you.  I'm not going to be stamping the soaps and for the very reason you stated.  Thanks for bringing the subject up.

 Relle thank you


----------



## claudep (Nov 27, 2014)

My pleasure Lindy.

You could always create a simplified design for stamping.  

Have you considered all the intended use for the logo?  Sticker for product, ink stamp, watermark for picture, website etc. 

Is the background invisible? You may want to have an invisible background to allow the use as a watermark, printing on other color than white, white matching etc.  

Last point would be, i would consider using a wider margin on all side of the design, this would make a airy design that doesn't look too big.  It may depend on its specific intended use.

I will stop rambling

Cheers


----------



## Lindy (Nov 28, 2014)

Claude thank you.  I use CorelDraw so I am able to change colours as I need to plus turn it into a watermark.  Since I print my labels myself I have good control over that as well.  Your points are all good and valid ones.  I do appreciate your input...


----------

